# Guess That Show Game



## Devin (Jun 7, 2013)

Figured I'd try something new. This is how it works.


Thread creator (That's me.) starts off by posting an image.
Other users guess what show the image is from.
The first person who gives the name of the show will then post their own image.
Then we start over from rule 2. Repeat the process.

When you post an image try not to make it so darn hard to figure out what show it's from. We don't need an obscure picture of a tree that turns out it's from Pokemon.
Post the images with at least one hint. If two days have passed without someone getting it right, the picture poster will post telling us the name of the show.
After that the next person that posts an image after is now "it".
Post the picture in a spoiler tag.
Go.


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 7, 2013)

Naruto.


----------



## Devin (Jun 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Naruto.


 

Wrrrrrong.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 7, 2013)

duvet boa


----------



## Devin (Jun 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> duvet boa


 

Wrrrrong.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 7, 2013)

Duvet.


----------



## Chary (Jun 7, 2013)

Digimon?
(I have no idea)


----------



## Devin (Jun 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Duvet.


 

Wrong.



Chary said:


> Digimon?
> (I have no idea)


 

Wrrrrrrong.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 7, 2013)

Serial Expirements Lain.


----------



## Chary (Jun 7, 2013)

...Lain?


----------



## natkoden (Jun 7, 2013)

That's super easy man... Serial Experiments LAIN

Here's an extremely easy one, so no hint.



Spoiler










 

EDIT: Goddamit! Spent too much time taking the screen cap and uploading the image


----------



## Devin (Jun 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Serial Expirements Lain.


 



Duvet is the opening theme to Lain, which was my hint. You're now free to post your own image from a show.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 7, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## natkoden (Jun 7, 2013)

lost, lulz

i think cometurismo is here for the easy post count increase

i'm going to use the same cap from before



Spoiler










 
Hint: bat boy


----------



## Devin (Jun 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Spoiler





Spoiler






Spoiler



LOST.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 7, 2013)

Devin said:


> LOST.


 
YAH~ YOU WON~ FEEL FREE TO POST AN IMAGE!
NVM NATKODUN WON.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> YAH~ YOU WON~ FEEL FREE TO POST AN IMAGE!


 

w00t i was first but w/e


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 7, 2013)

natkoden said:


> lost, lulz
> 
> i think cometurismo is here for the easy post count increase
> 
> ...


 
Paranoria Agent. And I just realized you won.


----------



## Devin (Jun 7, 2013)

Spoiler










 
She's from Romania.


----------



## Devin (Jun 29, 2013)

Bump for the good of the game. If no one gets it in 2 days I'll let the next person post an image.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Jun 29, 2013)

For games such as this, it is best to create screen shots of your own. All of these current images are easily able to be found by using tinyeye or the Google reverse image search.


----------



## Devin (Jun 29, 2013)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> For games such as this, it is best to create screen shots of your own. All of these current images are easily able to be found by using tinyeye or the Google reverse image search.


 

I've been using screen shots for my images all along, so I'm not sure how they're on TinEye or Google yet.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Jun 29, 2013)

Devin said:


> I've been using screen shots for my images all along, so I'm not sure how they're on TinEye or Google yet.


 

http://tinyurl.com/p59oc32. Online since May 2010 apparently.

The second picture is even more, three entire pages of its name just over and over.


----------



## Devin (Jun 29, 2013)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> http://tinyurl.com/p59oc32
> 
> The second picture is even more, three entire pages of its name just over and over.


 

Wow. I took those straight from the video feed, guess we'll have to be more obscure.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Jun 29, 2013)

Devin said:


> Wow. I took those straight from the video feed, guess we'll have to be more obscure.


 

Yeah, just wanted to mention it, as games such as this can be ruined quite quickly with someone using this method and knowing all the answers.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 29, 2013)

Devin said:


> Spoiler


Dance in the Vampire Bund
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=6773




Spoiler



Another anime:




captured myself and checked in tineye 0 result.


MD5:
http://www.imdb.com/title/ttxxxxxxxx/ = cacb25b34ed604083ef0ac2fc781c16b
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=xxxx = 15a9ef8efde8c5189e47b6bca8066e99

check the URL's MD5 to know if you found the correct answer 
no need to wait for the poster's response to post a new picture.


----------



## gifi4 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sly 3 4 me said:


> For games such as this, it is best to create screen shots of your own. All of these current images are easily able to be found by using tinyeye or the Google reverse image search.


Ever heard of a gentleman's agreement? People often use images that can be reversed in the Name the Movie threads yet the guesser should always answer honestly. No cheating.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Jun 29, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Ever heard of a gentleman's agreement? People often use images that can be reversed in the Name the Movie threads yet the guesser should always answer honestly. No cheating.


 

Yeah, I suppose. Many may not have the same moral if they'd like to win. 



Cyan said:


> Dance in the Vampire Bund
> http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=6773
> 
> 
> ...


 

That one also has many results with that other method, but continue on and hope no one uses it I suppose.


----------



## GHANMI (Jun 29, 2013)

Cyan said:


> Dance in the Vampire Bund
> http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=6773
> 
> 
> ...


 
Answer


Spoiler



Hoshi o Ou Kodomo / Children Who Chase Stars


 
What about... this one?


Spoiler


----------

